# just got my tt 225



## danws86 (Sep 3, 2009)

hey guys, got a few questions to ask people who could help me, recently got a tt 225, and want to get a remap but dont know where to get it done. I would if possible like one that is a plug in, to take it on and off, like a bluefin but dont think they make them for the tt. any recommendations and experience on this would be very welcome.

Also i need a new alarm siren but dont want to buy from main dealer as they want £86!!! . does anyone know where to buy genuine audi parts that dont break the bank?

And finally i wanted to get a dump valve that will make turbo chatter noise, instead of the normal phsssssst noise. not sure if thats possible or not, any suggestions for this would be great.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Best post this in the mk1 section


----------



## danws86 (Sep 3, 2009)

hi thanks, just posted on the mk1 page


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You can still join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

